# This virus is changing our world.



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

How we work, how we educate, how we work together to solve problems.

This is the first "natural disaster" that affects everyone in generations. No where in the world will be exempt. It will illustrate how well our global organizations, our governments, our community systems work on their own and in conjunction with others. It will change our supply systems, our educational systems, our governments. It will be a blueprint on what to do and what not to do going forward.

I hope it is an agent for positive change for the majority. It is an interesting time.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

At least its not starvation and war. That would truly suck. But still not best pleased that they keep changing all the rules in my "golden years". Where is this rocking chair by the fire that everybody kept promising.....


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Watch the mini series The Stand. 

The rocker is on the porch. Mother Abigail sits in it.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i have a lovely one down here in front of the fireplace that you are welcome to use. ~Georgia


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

You eyeballin my veggies?


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

SRSLADE said:


> You eyeballin my veggies?


Where'd you get that picture of me?


----------



## Robotron (Mar 25, 2012)

One can only hope once this has died down that people realize we are all on the same planet. What I do, does affect you. And the same for you to me. Just maybe, we can start a productive discussion on the global issues that affect all. And out of the discussion true solutions will come and be applied to them.
I have a dream.........


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

Dream on but I'm too old to hope for much improvement. It's just not what I've seen on a sustained level. Everyone says the right things and reaches out for a few weeks and then things just go back to being divisive again. Remember 911 with all the flags. How'd that last!


----------



## Robotron (Mar 25, 2012)

I’m old too. The difference between 911 on this is the global aspect. Nobody will be spared, all will be attacked. So a global solution will have to be applied.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Theme song for this thread.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Why don't we use more far uvc lights. Pricey but ramp up production.
The govt could help. It's doable.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

HermitJohn said:


> At least its not starvation and war. That would truly suck. But still not best pleased that they keep changing all the rules in my "golden years". Where is this rocking chair by the fire that everybody kept promising.....


Dude, I got two. Have a seat


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Watch the mini series The Stand.
> 
> The rocker is on the porch. Mother Abigail sits in it.


M-O-O-N spells Corona....


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

HermitJohn said:


> At least its not starvation and war. That would truly suck. But still not best pleased that they keep changing all the rules in my "golden years". Where is this rocking chair by the fire that everybody kept promising.....


Just your feet are to the fire.

geo


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

We survived pandemics in the 1960s/1970s. 1980s and 1990s /2000s that had names as Asan, Hong Kong and Swine Flu and the Y2K non event. Sure many fell ill and some died during the 3 flu pandemics and many felt embarrassed as 2001 clicked by , but life went on. This too shall pass and most will continue living even if their life plan changes and some will attend funerals or delayed memorial services before returning to their lives normal daily activities.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

This is the first pandemic in which information has been spread instantly. Even with 9-11 we didn't have internet information as prevalent as it is today. There really is no precedent as to how much information is available as there has been with Covid-19. The overwhelming information alone spreads panic. 

Will this cause people to change their way of life regarding keeping a stocked pantry or preparing meals from scratch? For the short term, maybe. Long term, I seriously doubt it. Much like people who don't change their eating habits after a serious health scare, I doubt the majority of the population will change their lifestyle after this crisis is over.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Robotron said:


> Nobody will be spared, all will be attacked. So a global solution will have to be applied.


Just like every other pandemic.
This too shall pass....


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

DS2 is in IT. He believes this will significantly change where people work from now on. Many workplaces refused to let employees work from home, even if the work requirements could be met. Now, they're all getting pushed home - getting them all back into the cubicles is going to be a challenge. He believes many more people will be working 'location free.'


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

So, this was actually a joke on Twitter: Has anyone told the Amish? 

But that's a good question. I wonder how they're fairing. We saw them often in town when I still lived in TN. So, are they hunkering down now or what?


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Danaus29 said:


> This is the first pandemic in which information has been spread instantly. Even with 9-11 we didn't have internet information as prevalent as it is today. There really is no precedent as to how much information is available as there has been with Covid-19. The overwhelming information alone spreads panic.
> 
> Will this cause people to change their way of life regarding keeping a stocked pantry or preparing meals from scratch? For the short term, maybe. Long term, I seriously doubt it. Much like people who don't change their eating habits after a serious health scare, I doubt the majority of the population will change their lifestyle after this crisis is over.


We ate out for lunch today despite our state restricting all retaurants to take out only. We ordered our meals to go fromone of our favorite locally owned places and drove to a parking place to eat in my Tahoe before dropping the empty go boxes in the trash can by the patio tables as we drove to go fishing before the rain comes in,

She cracked me up when as we were fishing off the pirt ,she pointed out that everyone says "the third time is the charm" and this is the fourth pandemic she and I have weathered with the "charmed third one" not being our evil eyed charmed third, so technically this isthe first o our second round of pandemic risk and we have two more to come around before worrying again.

Realistically our doctors bojh have told us our immune systems are stronger than many in better physical condition as we use both prescribed meds they have us on and local witch apothecary suggested herbs to compliment the meds that can't be eliminated with herbal alternatives.

both of our GPs keep herbal PDRs in their reference and our witch apothecary who is a retired pharmacist still keeps up to date on prescription medications as she grows and forage harvests herbs for her apothecary, health food and wine and beer supplies shop.

Both my GP and witch have told me , that us enjoying the outdoors is fine as long as we maintain a safe distance from strangers, don't shake hands or touch our faces after touching a community surface until we have washed our hands and wash with soap and water more frequently than we usually do until this mess is just a memory.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Danaus29 said:


> This is the first pandemic in which information has been spread instantly. Even with 9-11 we didn't have internet information as prevalent as it is today. There really is no precedent as to how much information is available as there has been with Covid-19. The overwhelming information alone spreads panic.
> 
> Will this cause people to change their way of life regarding keeping a stocked pantry or preparing meals from scratch? For the short term, maybe. Long term, I seriously doubt it. Much like people who don't change their eating habits after a serious health scare, I doubt the majority of the population will change their lifestyle after this crisis is over.


It is really to early to tell. Wait a few mos. to get a better idea what will happen in the long run.


----------



## dyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

I don't doubt that there will be problems. So far... I've been lucky. Everyone is hunkering down on my farm and I get to teach the family how to do wild sourdough starters, make yogurts and butcher animals. We're shopping for a milk cow... It's a terrible thing for people suffering and I'm sure that that we won't be immune to that but for the time being, I've got plenty of extra hands on the farm and we're improving things drastically with everyone off work. I'm trying to look at things so far as a blessing and I hope that in aggregate it improves our society or at least shifts the trajectory a little bit. The road we've been going down, worshiping consumerism and the isolation, wasn't a good path.


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

robin416 said:


> So, this was actually a joke on Twitter: Has anyone told the Amish?
> 
> But that's a good question. I wonder how they're fairing. We saw them often in town when I still lived in TN. So, are they hunkering down now or what?



My in-laws live within a huge Amish community in central PA. Nothing has changed for them - they carry on as normal. The only reason they know about this virus is from people like my father-in-law who is a driver for them.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I don't know, I don't see how this will change much in the long run. Right now people are overwhelmed with both true and false information and have a hard time determining which is which. It has brought out the ugly in our society and has people freakin out. This 24/7 news reporting, social media, and such is scaring the heck out of people. Do we need to be aware? Absolutely! Do we need to totally got nuts? No. We will get to a point where we are no longer staying home. Schools will open, Businesses will reopen and everyone will be doing what they did before. I only hope it makes the U.S. realize that we are far to dependent on foreign made items.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

hiddensprings said:


> I don't know, I don't see how this will change much in the long run.


It's not the virus making lasting "changes".
It's more the melodrama and hype.

Over 95% of those tested are negative, and only about 20% of those infected will have serious complications.

"Never let a crisis go to waste"


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

robin416 said:


> So, this was actually a joke on Twitter: Has anyone told the Amish?
> 
> But that's a good question. I wonder how they're fairing. We saw them often in town when I still lived in TN. So, are they hunkering down now or what?


I associate and do business with the Amish in states from Ohio to Indiana to Missouri and down South.
I have seen no difference in how they are living day to day.
Most everyone I have discussed it with tend to react the same way as they would if I were talking about politics; somewhat familiar and engaging just enough to be polite.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

hiddensprings said:


> I don't know, I don't see how this will change much in the long run. Right now people are overwhelmed with both true and false information and have a hard time determining which is which. It has brought out the ugly in our society and has people freakin out. This 24/7 news reporting, social media, and such is scaring the heck out of people.


The more the media pulls the fire alarm the less the informed listen, and they pull it almost everyday. So, instead of realizing they are losing credibility, they pull the alarm even more, and scream louder.
Who this affects is the random, detached, low information citizen who just wants to go about their lives. That is where panic is a fire in dry grass.
The media doesn't know any better because there are no journalists, and no one from past generations to correct their path and reset the standards.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Are the Amish staying away from other people?
So that they don't catch or spread the pandemic.
Are they wearing gloves and mask in their stores?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

No and no. That is based on my interaction with them.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

robin416 said:


> So, this was actually a joke on Twitter: Has anyone told the Amish?
> 
> But that's a good question. I wonder how they're fairing. We saw them often in town when I still lived in TN. So, are they hunkering down now or what?


They're never in short supply in one of the Walmarts. Based on the items in their carts they may not be as self-sufficient as many think. 

They're still out and about sans protection.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Darren said:


> They're never in short supply in one of the Walmarts. Based on the items in their carts they may not be as self-sufficient as many think.
> 
> They're still out and about sans protection.


Amish were responsible for a polio outbreak in SW Ontario in the 70s. They aren’t magically protected


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I don’t think anyone implied that they had divine or magical protection. 

They are a wee bit more pragmatic.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I think it's pretty cool how pro sports are shut off, life goes on, and for the most part nobody cares.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Tens of Millions of people not working is not hype. Medical staff short on needed protective gear is not hype. There is no vaccine at this time. That is not hype There is no herd immunity. That is not hype. This is not a hoax. Our medical system can not handle this virus if we don't reduce it's transmission rate. That is not hype.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Darren said:


> They're never in short supply in one of the Walmarts. Based on the items in their carts they may not be as self-sufficient as many think.
> 
> They're still out and about sans protection.


I don’t think they are that self sufficient. They really benefit from the “English”.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Yes, they do benefit from the money of der english, and many of them have adapted with a few modern conveniences, but they are still closer to self sufficiency than the typical 5 bed 4 bath 3 car garage suburbanite who believes renting a cabin at the state park twice a year is roughing it.
Of course, now that I said that, I recall the Amish house I was recently in. It was a brand new 6 bedroom, 3 bathroom with a walk out basement and 5 car pole barn. New construction. No electricity, toilets were water closets run off a well and gas lighting thruout.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Yes, the Chinese government defined the term “lack of transparency “ and honesty.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It would be pointless anyway.
> About 95% would test negative.


Tell that to the Chinese and Italians and South Koreans... LOL

Mass testing gives valuable info, lets society know progression of the disease, when the PEAK is over. Progression of any disease doesnt stay static.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HermitJohn said:


> Tell that to the Chinese and Italians and South Koreans... LOL


They already know it.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> They already know it.


They know that its a constant 95% disease free like you claim? Or they know that its a progressive bell curve illness as I claim? You have a build up to a peak infection rate, and then a decline again.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HermitJohn said:


> They know that its a constant 95% disease free like you claim?


They know the results of the testing done so far. 
The data has been shown on multiple threads.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

WE are still talking about millions becoming ill.
Even a math prof knows that's a big number.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

hopefully like Shrek said we'll come through it. some people are hiding behind doors here. they wont even come into their yards.and the ones that do wont speak to anyone a couple told me this morning. i have a motor mouth .i talk to everyone and we're plenty far enough away.10ft or so

i've been out gardening off and on all day. one guy passed by and said to me"you must be some tough out gardening a day like this". it's actually a beautiful day but cold but once you start working you have to pull off a layer at least i did. 

my parents came through the spanish flu and my uncles were right in the midst of it. i'm not going down without a fight. i'll keep plodding on and i'll be out there working every day i can. ~Georgia


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

SRSLADE said:


> WE are still talking about millions becoming ill.


Millions become "ill" every day.
The world doesn't go into panic mode every time.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Then why is it a NATIONAL EMERGENCY?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Read the rules on political posts.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

SRSLADE said:


> Then why is it a NATIONAL EMERGENCY?


To help prevent deaths and slow the spread.
That's been answered multiple times.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

SRSLADE said:


> Then why is it a NATIONAL EMERGENCY?


The simple answer is that's what has to be done to allow federal resources and money to be made available via the executive branch on an expedited and priority basis.

Examples include:

The military providing five million N95 masks and 1,000 ventilators along with staff to operate them.

Two hospital ships, one going to NYC and one on the West Coast to accept trauma patients to free up beds in public hospitals.

The first ever (since the 1930's) federal suspension of the hours of service requirements for truck drivers. They can drive as many hours as they can until they need to rest.

The VA has been ordered to prepare to back up public hospitals. I got a call on Sat. from the VA. My upcoming appointment which is not essential is cancelled.

Manufacturers including Ford, GM, Tesla, etc. have been approved by the FDA to build medical devices (ventilators).

I'm sure more has happened due the emergency declaration. The ones above are ones I've seen.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

SRSLADE said:


> Then why is it a *NATIONAL EMERGENCY*?


It helps if you know what the words mean:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Emergencies_Act

"The *National Emergencies Act* (*NEA*) (Pub.L. 94–412, 90 Stat. 1255, enacted September 14, 1976, codified at 50 U.S.C. § 1601–1651) is a United States federal law passed to end all previous national emergencies and to formalize the emergency powers of the President.

The Act empowers the President to activate special powers during a crisis but imposes certain procedural formalities when invoking such powers. The perceived need for the law arose from the scope and number of laws granting special powers to the executive in times of national emergency. Congress can terminate an emergency declaration with a joint resolution signed into law.[1] Powers available under this Act are limited to the 136 emergency powers Congress has defined by law.[2]

The legislation was signed by President Gerald Ford on September 14, 1976.[3] As of March 2020, 60 national emergencies have been declared, more than 30 of which remain in effect.[1][4]"



> As of March 2020, 60 national emergencies had been declared, with 31 of them being renewed annually. These include the eight that were declared prior to the passage of the 1976 Act.[1][4][19] The longest continuing national emergency dates back to November 1979 by the Carter administration blocking Iranian government property under the International Emergency Economic Powers Act.[20]


Darren did a great job of explaining some of the things it does.


----------



## kalmara (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Danaus29 said:


> This is the first pandemic in which information has been spread instantly. Even with 9-11 we didn't have internet information as prevalent as it is today. There really is no precedent as to how much information is available as there has been with Covid-19. The overwhelming information alone spreads panic...


And there lies the problem. As all pandemics, this one is 15 to 25 percent true risk and 75 to 85 percent media panic hype to keep their ratings high.

I took a 3 day news break by not watching the boob tube and letting my newspapers lay as we enjoyed ourselves and in reading the papers, the reported numbers within our region only increased by less than 10% but the boob tube hysteria was like Chicken Little on steroids.

Sure it's a pandemic and common sense protections need to be followed but as Fauuci (spelling) stated in one of his recent statements, they are still collecting data and working to minimize the effects, however local and state level authorities need to coordinate with other agencies to reduce the effects on the local economies as this pandemic begins it's downward trend.


----------



## Nathan22 (Mar 17, 2020)

Yeah, because of corona virus we are all at home. Don't go outside if there is something urgent.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It helps if you know what the words mean:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Emergencies_Act
> 
> ...


Thanks for looking that up. Now we both know what it means.
Do you still think it's just a cold?


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> To help prevent deaths and slow the spread.
> That's been answered multiple times.


Ya but some people have been saying its not a big deal.
Do you still think it's not a big deal?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

SRSLADE said:


> Ya but some people have been saying its not a big deal.
> Do you still think it's not a big deal?


It is a big deal. It would have been countered much faster if the CDC hadn't caused a three week delay by making test kits with bad reagents, That three weeks was critical to the local, state and federal response. 

"Still, the three-week delay caused by the C.D.C.’s failure to get working test kits into the hands of the public-health labs came at a crucial time."

https://www.newyorker.com/news/news-desk/what-went-wrong-with-coronavirus-testing-in-the-us


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

I don't think it was the CDC that failed.
You would think who ever is in charge is use to failure.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

GTX63 said:


> I associate and do business with the Amish in states from Ohio to Indiana to Missouri and down South.
> I have seen no difference in how they are living day to day.
> Most everyone I have discussed it with tend to react the same way as they would if I were talking about politics; somewhat familiar and engaging just enough to be polite.


A lot of the Amish in Berne and Geneva get up every morning, climb into a taxi van or their employer's van and go to work in construction other paid occupation. There are too many for the acreage that they have to work outside the home place. Fortunately, Mama and kids stay home, tend the garden, and raise the pig. They'll probably eat better than a lot of us.

geol.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

SRSLADE said:


> I don't think it was the CDC that failed.
> You would think who ever is in charge is use to failure.


I was told several weeks ago by an inside the CDC test kits were faulty. The New Yorker magazine articles confirms the CDC failure.

You can either regard the floater in your swimming pool as a turd or a Baby Ruth. It's still there for all to see and consider. 

Choose wisely.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

They were and still are. A mayor of one of the larger cities in my state stated about half the current test kits they now have are faulty.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

HermitJohn said:


> At least its not starvation and war. That would truly suck. But still not best pleased that they keep changing all the rules in my "golden years". Where is this rocking chair by the fire that everybody kept promising.....


Mines here by the fire... As promised.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Shrek said:


> And there lies the problem. As all pandemics, this one is 15 to 25 percent true risk and 75 to 85 percent media panic hype to keep their ratings high.
> 
> I took a 3 day news break by not watching the boob tube and letting my newspapers lay as we enjoyed ourselves and in reading the papers, the reported numbers within our region only increased by less than 10% but the boob tube hysteria was like Chicken Little on steroids.
> 
> Sure it's a pandemic and common sense protections need to be followed but as Fauuci (spelling) stated in one of his recent statements, they are still collecting data and working to minimize the effects, however local and state level authorities need to coordinate with other agencies to reduce the effects on the local economies as this pandemic begins it's downward trend.


Our state wide diagnosed cases doubled over the weekend and a statewide lockdown was announced.

This virus has pre-empted just about every other news story nationwide. We need a good blizzard right about now.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Danaus29 said:


> Our state wide diagnosed cases doubled over the weekend and a statewide lockdown was announced.
> 
> This virus has pre-empted just about every other news story nationwide. We need a good blizzard right about now.


I told Mr. Pixie the other day is all we need is a massive nor'easter, we got one, but it's just 3 or 4 inches.


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

If people do not socially distance 80% of the population will get covid 19. For 80% of the ones who become ill it will be no big deal. Some do not even realise they are ill. But the last 20 % have a good chance of dying because of age and/or previously weakened immune system. I am as fit as a fiddle. My husband has health issues. The virus has spread a great deal in the ski resorts around us. We are self isolating quite simply because I don't want to loose my husband. Take care out there and take this seriously without panic.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Fishindude said:


> I think it's pretty cool how pro sports are shut off, life goes on, and for the most part nobody cares.


I don't think it's the least bit cool. All those people who depend on their jobs at the stadiums, out of work. The athletes who have been working hard to get themselves ready to to play, now their season is postponed if not cancelled. And the fans who look forward to the season left high and dry. I miss baseball. Is it life and death, no. But still a loss and really hurting some people.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Be kinda nice if they could play some of historic baseball games on radio this summer... Baseball always better on radio than tv.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

SRSLADE said:


> Do you still think it's just a cold?


For about 80% that's as bad as it gets.
The answers aren't going to change.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

SRSLADE said:


> Ya but some people have been saying its not a big deal.
> Do you still think it's not a big deal?


I think I've answered that multiple times.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

reneedarley said:


> If people do not socially distance 80% of the population will get covid 19. For 80% of the ones who become ill it will be no big deal. Some do not even realise they are ill. But the last 20 % have a good chance of dying because of age and/or previously weakened immune system. I am as fit as a fiddle. My husband has health issues. The virus has spread a great deal in the ski resorts around us. We are self isolating quite simply because I don't want to loose my husband. Take care out there and take this seriously without panic.


That's what I used to think, but now I believe a fairly substantial percent of population has innate immunity. The reason I think that is no country has had anywhere near 80% get COVID-19, yet the rate of infection starts dropping off. Couple that with people who have no or mild symptoms and recover, and it is possible that as much as 50% of population become/are immune. Add social distancing to that and the virus can be stopped.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

HermitJohn said:


> Be kinda nice if they could play some of historic baseball games on radio this summer... Baseball always better on radio than tv.


I agree. I can't stand to watch a game on TV, but sometimes when I'm taking a trip by car, listening to a baseball game is a pleasant diversion.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

When this is over everybody will try to go back to what they were doing before it happened. The normal condition for humans is greed, waste, and poverty. A few always rise above it, but most of the population think it's normal. Americans are a small percentage of the world population. We live in a bubble and most have no idea of how the rest of the world lives. 

Looking at the big picture, this virus will kill a very small percentage of the population. The panic and shear stupidity will have a ripple effect that will last for generations. One of our patients tried to take a box of masks off the front counter at my wife's clinic. I told him he could have one mask. He said, "What if I just take them? What are you going to do?" I told him that after I shot him, I would call the Sheriff's Office, and they would come collect the body. We have people fighting and pulling guns over toilet paper. And there is no shortage of toilet paper. What is going to happen when the trucks stop running and the food runs out? Stupid hurts, but it is a self correcting problem. 

A few days ago a local drug dealer told me that his business was booming. Our new normal will be a little different, but it will still be normal. It is only humans who think we are special. A few million less here or there, will be good for the planet. And mean more resources for those who are left. The largest redistribution of wealth that has ever happened was after the black death in Europe. Entire towns just died out. When it ran it's course, everybody who survived simply picked up what was left and went on with their lives.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

SRSLADE said:


> I don't think it was the CDC that failed.
> You would think who ever is in charge is use to failure.


You literally can’t posit a thought without it being infected with political negativity toward one individual, can you? 

You really should have that looked at. 

You’ll obviously have to wait until the clinics are able to see vanity cases again, but you really shouldn’t wait too long. The rot can have debilitating long-term effects.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

MichaelZ said:


> I have a feeling that in the future (assuming there is one), we will be seeing a lot more people working remotely. Kind of nice to attend a meeting from home instead of making a special trip in.
> 
> I would guess that this will decrease traffic as well if more people telecommute, and thus decrease air pollution.


It will be hard to separate the good teammates from the underachievers in this brave new world. I’ve had several employees, over the years, who have worked from home. Some got it, and put out even more than they would’ve if they reported to the office everyday. Others, not so much. 

A significant segment of the population just doesn’t have the professional-maturity to work without present supervision.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> It will be hard to separate the good teammates from the underachievers in this brave new world. I’ve had several employees, over the years, who have worked from home. Some got it, and put out even more than they would’ve if they reported to the office everyday. Others, not so much.
> 
> A significant segment of the population just doesn’t have the professional-maturity to work without present supervision.


My brother in law and I both work from home and we've discussed it often over the years. Neither of us had a problem establishing a routine but one of the big issues we've found is that those who work more conventionally or don't work seem to quite comfortable intruding on business hours. 

He's fairly nice about it and ends up working crazy hours and I found I was doing the same until I turned off my personal cell phone as soon as I sit down at my desk. My sister and my youngest are the only two family members who have the office number and both know it's for emergencies only.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I have had some people work remotely for me in the past. I had several that did the transition and not miss a beat.
I had a woman who was awful in every way. She could not do the work on time, lied about it, didn't return messages, etc.
This was a complete turn around from when she was in a crew and on site each morning.
Homelife, and the lack of oversight for her, was too much of a distraction.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

https://www.nbcnews.com/health/heal...oroquine-attempt-prevent-coronavirus-n1167166
A husband and his wife took fish medicine to prevent covid19 infection. He’s dead, she’s wasting resources in ICU. 
Apparently the 'medicine' they took was for cleaning the fish tank and yes it had chloroquine in it as "an ingredient listed on a parasite treatment" along with other chemicals.
That is like drinking bleach because you are thirsty and because the jug lists water as an ingredient.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Some folks here who wanted to telecommute now are lamenting how hard it is for them to telecommute due to the self isolation aspect and having the kids home too.

When I was relieved of my 24/7 physically reporting on company campus if needed for crash support duty and assigned to production network server monitoring and was allowed to use my home system to monitor and debug my part of the intranet controlling floor production three days a week, I enjoyed being able to do my work in my home office /study library /R&D lab and home school my stepson at his desk in the same room even though using my home office as a school room disqualified my home office as a tax deduction.

I was productive in my work tasks and the year he home schooled, he was able to move a grade ahead before he wanted to go back to the public school and study with me after school and on weekends.


----------



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

I've been pretty lucky. I've been able to work from home for the last 20 yrs. Raised my son while doing it.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Millions become "ill" every day.
> The world doesn't go into panic mode every time.


Millions don't become ill en masse every day, in specific areas. When that happens healthcare systems collapse under the burden.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Welcome back @muleskinner2


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

TraderBob said:


> I've been pretty lucky. I've been able to work from home for the last 20 yrs. Raised my son while doing it.


My neighbor just to the north is retired but he refurbished an old red wood barn into a sheshed for his wife, who still works.
She operated out of it before the panic virus and works for an insurance company. Every morning about this time from about 400 yards I can hear her King George Spaniels escorting her and her cup of coffee to her job.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> SSDD
> I'm not playing your game today.
> Check back tomorrow.


Gets old don't it


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> Gets old don't it


Yeah, it's always the same.
I'm not doing it today with any of them.
I won't be missing anything new.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Yeah, it's always the same.
> I'm not doing it today with any of them.
> I won't be missing anything new.


They go feral tho


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

We've actually had a few tenants ask if they had to pay rent in April! I told them only if they want to stay when all this mess is over!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

One of my renters called on March 18. He and various other members of his family have lived in the house for several years and take meticulous care of it. 

He was laid off due to the outfield decline. He had enough money to make one rent payment. 

I asked if he had groceries for two weeks. He said no. I told him to go grocery shopping immediately, and we will figure rent out when this is over. 

He is going to help around the farm till things improve.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> One of my renters called on March 18. He and various other members of his family have lived in the house for several years and take meticulous care of it.
> 
> He was laid off due to the outfield decline. He had enough money to make one rent payment.
> 
> ...


Bless you, Alice.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> One of my renters called on March 18. He and various other members of his family have lived in the house for several years and take meticulous care of it.
> 
> He was laid off due to the outfield decline. He had enough money to make one rent payment.
> 
> ...


You have a good soul, Alice.


----------

